# old fart exaust ?



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

looking for just a bit over stock . replace res with race magnums or change the mufflers ? thanks hoagie :cheers


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

come on nobody has any thoughts ? thanks


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Magnaflows were an OE option for the SAP...Corsa cat back is nice too...definitely no resonance with Corsa...not too loud but more than stock...

Bill


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

"old fart"? You mean not a "hey everybody I'm a kid please look at me" one?  Magnaflow or Borla are two of the best with a pleasing sound.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

hoagie said:


> looking for just a bit over stock . replace res with race magnums or change the mufflers ? thanks hoagie :cheers


I'm getting ARH headers with cat backs, x pipe and magnaflows. Getting them installed next week. Should not get any drone with that setup.

Also, while the exhaust is out getting a Spec Twin Disc clutch installed, B&M rip shifter as GMM rip shifter is nowhere to be found, external bleeder kit and GM slave cylinder. 

Good luck with your exhaust system!


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

good luck with your project and thanks for info hoagie


----------



## BriteGTO (Jan 7, 2014)

Just wanted to add my two cents in, I just got the Stainless Steel Magnaflow 11" body mufflers put on my 04 GTO a few weeks ago, and Im kinda glad I did. They fit in the factory locations on a 04, so most of the stock piping was used including the tailpipes and its not super loud, but can be heard with windows down or up if you bring it up into higher RPM's but when cruising down the interstate with windows up, and music on its about as quiet as stock. That's with a whole stock exhaust system besides mufflers. I think it will reach the sound level I want when I install LT headers and catless mids, and cut the tail pipes off then dump the exhaust right after the mufflers. I've got a lot of comments on the exhaust tone since I've had them, its not raspy, not a lot of drone and has a nice tone.


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

i like my 05 tips i was thinking to use race magnums and dynomax super turbo muffers for now so when i get the cash for long tubes it will be perfect :cheers


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

what about the x-box ?


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

x-pipe?


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

BWinc said:


> x-pipe?


the x-box that replaces the resonator


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

hoagie said:


> looking for just a bit over stock . replace res with race magnums or change the mufflers ? thanks hoagie :cheers




Get the Magnaflow "not-so-loud" mufflers. A little throaty, but you can ride on the Interstate without getting a headache. From another old-timer.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

ppurfield001 said:


> Get the Magnaflow "not-so-loud" mufflers. A little throaty, but you can ride on the Interstate without getting a headache. From another old-timer.


:cheers thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

BriteGTO said:


> Just wanted to add my two cents in, I just got the Stainless Steel Magnaflow 11" body mufflers put on my 04 GTO a few weeks ago, and Im kinda glad I did. They fit in the factory locations on a 04, so most of the stock piping was used including the tailpipes and its not super loud, but can be heard with windows down or up if you bring it up into higher RPM's but when cruising down the interstate with windows up, and music on its about as quiet as stock. That's with a whole stock exhaust system besides mufflers. I think it will reach the sound level I want when I install LT headers and catless mids, and cut the tail pipes off then dump the exhaust right after the mufflers. I've got a lot of comments on the exhaust tone since I've had them, its not raspy, not a lot of drone and has a nice tone.


You're right about it being louder when you do LTs. That's why I advise people that plan to eventually get LTs to hold off on doing other exhaust mods until they see how they like just those. FWIW Dumping the exhaust right after the mufflers will definitely increase interior drone.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

hoagie said:


> :cheers thanks


That's what I had installed (Magnaflows) and the sound is just a little louder than stock when not pushing it and a nice throaty growl when I get on it. The LT's most definitely add to the sound plus a noticeable power increase.


----------



## hoagie (Jan 17, 2014)

johni53 said:


> That's what I had installed (Magnaflows) and the sound is just a little louder than stock when not pushing it and a nice throaty growl when I get on it. The LT's most definitely add to the sound plus a noticeable power increase.


got to hear a ls-1 with long tubes no cats and magnaflows last night . your right nice and quiet at light pedal and nice and loud when you get on it.:biggrin2:


----------

